# Utility Muffin Research Kitchen Studios sold.



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 29, 2016)

The home of late Frank Zappa along with the famous UMRK studios & vaults have been sold to lady gaga if you can dig that,anyways here's the last video of Frank Zappa's home & studios before lady gaga takes ownership .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 29, 2016)

a little Illinois Enema Bandit juice in my favorite rendition of the song .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

post a picture of your neo-nazi tattoo.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of your neo-nazi tattoo.


post your w-2's that show how much you get paid for taking part in the " See something Say something " federal snitch program.


----------

